
Ask HN: Anyone familiar with cloud service providers in South East Asia? - tixocloud
How&#x27;s the performance of AWS&#x2F;Azure compared to Alibaba Cloud in South East Asia? Is one better than the other or are they relatively comparable?
======
muzani
Alibaba Cloud seems a bit user unfriendly. AWS/Azure/Google Cloud seems to be
the preferred choice. Softlayer is pretty unpopular and only seems to have
caught on because of marketing.

~~~
tixocloud
Of AWS/Azure/Google Cloud, which one would be better in terms of connectivity
and reliability? We're deploying a solution that's quite critical to our
client's core process so we need to make sure it's always there.

------
dylz
Huawei/Alibaba/etc has local peering, significantly better in general.

Softlayer APAC is generally kind of ass - decent to out of country targets but
little domestic.

In SEA almost everything is country and ISP dependent.

~~~
tixocloud
What's the best provider for Malaysia? Which would you recommend?

Additionally, what type of support does Huawei/Alibaba offer for startups?

